# Success Rates at GCRM Belfast?



## yellowhope

Hi everyone 

I'm thinking of going to GCRM Belfast to do one last cycle ( will be 40 later this year)  In the past I have had 5 treatment cycles between IVF, ICSI, ICSI, FET and another FET.  I have been to Origin then RFC.  Now we are considering GCRM Belfast.  It is going to be our last rattle and I'm keen to go somewhere where success rates are better.  Does anybody know how the Belfast success rates are in comparison to Glasgow?  Are the success rates much better than the RFC? I have been told that there is no waiting list at either the RFC or GCRM (Belfast).  In the past I found egg collection really tough ( over 15 eggs each time) and am thinking it might be easier at GCRM under sedation.  We are ready to put everything into one last cycle and then if that doesn't work we will call it a day. GCRM Belfast seems more expensive but it may well be worth the extra money. In my experience at the RFC we really were not treated any differently paying privately to being on the health service.  I would love to hear what you ladies who have been to both or through similar think about changing to the Belfast Clinic of GCRM.  Any pearls of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Msmc

Hi,
I just wanted to wish u the best of luck with your treatment. This time last year we were beginning our treatment  with Gcrm and thankfully I'm sitting looking at my little boy now. I found the staff at the clinic fantastic, from
What I've heard their success rates are really good. they continued to check in with me during pregnancy and after baby was born which I found so thoughtful. Best of luck with whatever decision you make


----------



## patbaz

Hi Yellowhope,

I'm thinking about giving GCRM belfast a go. I've booked the next available place on their open night which isn't until the 11the of June. I want to go again but I need to convince DH (he would rather I didn't as he doesn't like seeing me go through everything). I think I would feel happier knowing I've given everywhere a shot and their success rates are really good in older women (39 this September). I found all the info on their own website. 

Love 
Pat


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Msmc and Patbaz

Thanks for replying ladies! I think we are going to give GCRM Belfast a go next.  After our 3rd failed cycle we were thinking about either their Glasgow clinic or else the Lister in London. The Belfast GCRM was not open the last time I was thinking about a fresh cycle.  It would be more practical to be able to cycle in NI. I just worry about the RFC one size fits all attitude...and wonder is the GCRM Belfast much different....I'm hoping to go again as soon as is possible. Sorry for the ramble  looking at GCRM's website they do look quite progressive.
Pat I was chatting to one of GCRM's Drs and he said that the open nights are really popular and it gives a good feel for the place.  Hope all is well with you honey. Maybe a new clinic will bring us both luck.

Congrats Msmc on your little boy. Enjoy every minute of him! They grow up too quickly.


----------



## patbaz

Fingers crossed yellowhope. Now all I need to do Is convince dh lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Yellow

A girl I'm friendly with had one last go at ivf with gcrm had 2 implanted and has ended up with triplets.

I would love another cycle of ivf and would def try gcrm

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Jilly

How are you? Great to hear from you. I think we are going to go with GCRM.  I still need to ring them to get the ball rolling though. Wow  TRIPLETS!!! I think we will do one last fresh and then hopefully if we were lucky enough to have any frozen would then use them up too.  Dreading the whole EC bit though! The Dr I spoke to at the RFC said they would prefer us to do eSET.


----------



## Jillyhen

I'm ok yellow

Still good & bad days but thankfully more good. 

We are putting our house on the market & im kinda thinking if there was any money left over could we do another cycle, haven't said to hubby though. We are also going to London next tues to see another Dr at the recurrent miscarriage clinic. 

What is eset?

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen eset is elective single embryo transfer. Good luck in London huni. Are you going soon?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Pat

How you doing Hun?

Thanks

We go over on Monday 

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Aww good luck sweetie I will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on. 

I'm feeling like I'm in limbo land at the minute.  Dh is avoiding the whole tx topic but it's all I'm thinking about at the minute. My sis getting married this weekend and I feel like a big fat frump. While everyone else has been slimming for the wedding I've been through 2 tx and comfort are my own body weight in chocolate. So yet again I get to be the fat bridesmaid. When this is all over I plan on hitting the gym until I have enough money saved for tx which will be September time and hopefully by then I will have convinced dh. 
Try and have some fun in London huni x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi ladies 
Jilly hope all goes well for Monday. Will be thinking about you. It would be good if you could get some answers.  Pat I didn't know that the e was elective LOL! I figured it was single transfer, but hadn't thought abou the elective bit!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea I don't think you can get success rates for Grcm Belfast on **** site as they not being in operation long enough. So unless you could get some of the stats by asking gcrm Belfast themselves....say like the % live births per embryo transferred etc....maybe for your age group. Look at **** site and try figure out what stats you'd like info on. There are lots of websites also telling you how to interpret all the stats...and not be swayed/misled by the way some clinics present it. 
I felt Grcm Belfast are very much riding on the success rates of Glasgow clinic but since it's different lab, different embryologist etc I like you would like to see hard data/figures.

I went to gcrm Glasgow...just had 2nd cycle in Glasgow prior to Belfast starting to do ec. But I know I didn't want to be the first or so patient in Belfast clinic and had reservations about going there when there was no data on their sucess.
We dismissed rfc as heard private patients not treated much differently to the NHS patients and for the sake of a bit more money though it better to go to GCRM. Likewise origin had mixed reviews and their success rate on **** site were n't as good for my age group (42+). 
It paid off for us in the end as we now have a 2 weeks old daughter but think we were lucky as our chance of success was only 5% so we and Grcm Glasgow struck gold.


----------



## Cbelle

You will find their success for last year here they don't have live birth data as yet as all the babies wont be born as yet including our own 

http://www.gcrmbelfast.com/our-success/success-rates

Worth noting that they present a full years figures as opposed to six months so they aren't just showing you their best period from last year, also this data has been verified by the HFEA as they state on the website

I hope this helps as I cant speak highly enough of the treatment we had with them.


----------



## yellowhope

I think we are going to go here.  Currently I'm mentally busy at work and too exhausted when I get home to actually get around arranging any appointments and of course want to lose a stone in weight before I go again!!   Is there any Dr in particular in GCRM that you would recommend? Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## Cbelle

Thanks Yellowhope

They work slightly differently so you can see any of the docs who work at the clinic as all key decisions about your treatment are made by their entire medical team at their weekly meeting which is great as you at not at the mercy of a single docs opinion it also means you don't have to wait for appointments with specific doctors either. I think you can request to see someone specific but your case will still need to go to their medical meeting regardless.


----------

